# The Best Goat Treat



## Struyksrus (Dec 30, 2013)

What us everyone's favorite goat treat? 
Please list reasons and recipes?

My favorite is still in the shell peanuts. I buy the bird feeder type since they are so much cheaper than the ones for people. If you drop them in hay or straw they are easy to find unlike grain. That don't need to be refrigerated. They can be shoved into your pockets without making a sticky mess. They don't need to be cut up.
They last forever without going bad if left in a dry place. And if you are stuck in the barn and need a snack...presto! Yummy snack for you and the shells can still go to the goats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The only time I give treats is if I'm feeling extremely reckless - then I give apple-cinnamon horse treats. My smallest pen is 10 doeling and a buck - the biggest is 31 does + a buck. It is suicide to walk into any of them with a pocketful of treats - trust me! :lol: :lol: Lord, I have enough trouble feeding alfalfa pellets!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> The only time I give treats is if I'm feeling extremely reckless - then I give apple-cinnamon horse treats. My smallest pen is 10 doeling and a buck - the biggest is 31 does + a buck. It is suicide to walk into any of them with a pocketful of treats - trust me! :lol: :lol: Lord, I have enough trouble feeding alfalfa pellets!


OMG! I have enough trouble with my 3 Nubians ! Let alone that many!!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

I feel for y'all I also have trouble with 4 boer does trying to feed them. They're spoiled. Sometimes I give them uh them things that look like those things that have all the fruit in them at thanksgiving my goats will eat those, but I dont give them many cause they probably aren't to good for them. They're a kind of chip. My little brother got them one time and didn't eat them all so I tried giving to the goats since we were right there at the pen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Raisins


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I give ours carrots and apples!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yes, can't forget the carrots and one of my girls will bowl you over for a crabapple


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh i know! Me and one of my goats have a little routine where we meet at one spot in the fence everday and he gets a carrot!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

You've got your goats spoiled rotten Kenzie


----------



## TJGoat (Dec 4, 2013)

Giving them salted corn chips is great because that influences them to drink more water.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

dallaskdixie said:


> You've got your goats spoiled rotten Kenzie


I know its Whitten who gets the carrot hehe


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I give mine MannaPro Horse Apple Nuggets. It has higher copper than in the goat treats. Why not? I just give them a little every once in a while.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine love a whole pumpkin all to themselves lol , they start from the outside in, especially good for winter cause it stays good until they eat all of it . I just make sure it's organic otherwise they won't eat it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine: popcorn! We give them leftovers from movie nights, and they just can't get enough of it.


----------



## Physcoandy (Nov 29, 2013)

I try different food items with mine... I know they really like carrots and French fries


----------



## Struyksrus (Dec 30, 2013)

I use to have one goat who we got at an auction who would try and finish off the bottle babies bottles. We use to buy packages of Ring Pops and let her have one. And the one time she was sick and wouldn't drink we git her to drink by giving her a bottle of warm molasses water


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

I made treats for my goat so I know that true good for her. Before I made treats she would eat the horse treats. Here my recipe: (the ones with apple in it are soft the one with raisins are hard)

2 packets of oatmeal(what ever flavor your goat likes)
1/3 C plain oatmeal
1/3 C molasses 
1/4 C honey
1 apple or 1C raisins
Once my goat tried these she refuse to eat the horse treats. And she went crazy for those lol


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Houdini said:


> I made treats for my goat so I know that true good for her. Before I made treats she would eat the horse treats. Here my recipe: (the ones with apple in it are soft the one with raisins are hard)
> 
> 2 packets of oatmeal(what ever flavor your goat likes)
> 1/3 C plain oatmeal
> ...


That's pretty cool, I wonder how this would do with diced dehydrated apples instead? Hmmm...

Okay, where does one by molasses in bulk?


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

Ummm... I'm not for sure my mom bought it for ever ago it lasts a long time I think you can buy a gallon at some store.

I don't know if it'll work with dehydrated apple hmm I'll have to try that. Oh I shred the apple with a cheese grader. Lol


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Houdini said:


> I made treats for my goat so I know that true good for her. Before I made treats she would eat the horse treats. Here my recipe: (the ones with apple in it are soft the one with raisins are hard)
> 
> 2 packets of oatmeal(what ever flavor your goat likes)
> 1/3 C plain oatmeal
> ...


Do you bake them?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

bananas, skin and all (organic would be best). 

I want to try those oatmeal cookies!


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry I forgot to add that yes you bake them at 300 degrees for twenty minutes
The goats go crazy for them even other animals like them. One of our horses ripped the nesting box lid off to get to the treats(we made the chicken coop into a goat coop all chickens killed by raccoon). So I need to make more. Lol


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

What I love is I know what my goats getting it's cheaper and I can Change the flavor of the treat. Not to mention really easy to make. Lol


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

If it's runny you add flour to make it the thickness of cooky dough


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am also a BIG fan of the peanuts in the shell. They are not expensive and not messy and last along time. However, if we run out, then we use Cheerios. They LOVE Cheerios!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

TOU said:


> That's pretty cool, I wonder how this would do with diced dehydrated apples instead? Hmmm...
> 
> Okay, where does one by molasses in bulk?


My mom gets a 5 gallon bucket of blackstrap molasses off the internet. Not sure where, but I'm guessing a google search would turn up a source. Also...if you have a feed mill nearby, check there. My mill has liquid molasses that it uses in feed mixes. I'm sure you could buy some off them.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

TOU said:


> That's pretty cool, I wonder how this would do with diced dehydrated apples instead? Hmmm...
> 
> Okay, where does one by molasses in bulk?


hmm.....any sugar refineries near you? I know, I live in sugar cane country, but believe it or not, there's a sugar refinery in downtown Toronto, so there may be some lurking around where you least expect it.....


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I give mine pretty much whatever veggie or fruit I have on hand, but there always seems to be one that doesn't want today what they bowled me over for yesterday. Silly goats. And don't ever offer my herd queen something that someone else turned down...she doesn't do second hand treats. :eyeroll:

The only thing that every one of them wants every time is Stauffer's Original Animal Crackers.


----------

